# Urgent-Travel with pets!



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Have just read an article in a womens mag, about a couple who lost there scottie to an exotic infection Babeosis (contracted by TICKS !) They didnt manage to take him last year, because his passport wasnt ready in time, this year it was and they went to France, within days he was off colour, sleepy, with very yellow instead of white round his eyes,and he died, but it took 4 days to find out why.  They were dreadfully upset, as they thought the whole reason for the passport was protection, they were not informed of anything like this. 8O The article went onto say that Frontline a tick and flea application should be used PRIOR to going abroad, (stronghold another application) as this particular infection is in France but not UK. Also 20 UK dogs have died in the last year because of the exotic's! Be Prepared.


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

I'm surprised that the tick treatment was not given before the trip. One of my puppy owners emigrated to France and I remember conversations about the puppy getting his tick treatment on a particular day so that it would be effective.
What a dreadful thing to happen.

Gill


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gillian, I agree, i must admit i thought it was strange because i regularly Frontline my yorkie, but after meeting people at lincoln with a jack russell (who had a tick on her-and didnt know it was one!) gather that ticks are not everywhere, so people don't think to apply it, and they weren't told to by info dealing with the passport, strange!!!! I also found out last week that if you don't keep your dog nails shortish, the cuticle grows, so you can end up with very long nails you can't cut, cos they bleed, arghhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Not quite right about the nails, yes the sensitive part of the nail does grow longer, and if you cut into this it will bleed, but once the nail is cut the sensitive part retreats back up the nail, so you can keep cutting back the nail over a time, albeit it quite a long time scale. If you think about this it makes sense or the dog who keeps it's nails down naturally with exercise on hard ground would end up with bleeding nails all the time. Dogs and people can also get infected from Ticks in this country and can be extremely ill from such infections eg Lymes disease


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

thanks HelenB, the vet didnt say that!


----------



## juliepoolie (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Raine, 

We've heard some cases over here too, it appears to be quite a problem particularly in the South Of France. We have used frontline on our puppy since he was 3 months old, and i swear by it. However, we have been told that frontline or any other product will NOT protect against the parasite transmitted by the sandworm on the beaches in the south of france. Apparently the tick gets in under the dogs nails and into the body.

Something to be aware of anyway - we just say that the beaches here in the south are a no go area for our little Bradley, just incase.

You never know do you.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Treatment against parasites

Your Dog/Catl has to be treated against ticks and tapeworms by a French veterinary surgeon between 24 and 48 hours before it is checked-in with an approved transport company to travel on its journey back into the UK.

The product used for the treatment against ticks has to contain an acaricide and be licensed for use against ticks. The product used for the tapeworm must contain praziquantel.

After the treatment the veterinary surgeon will either issue a certificate (in both languages) for the treatment against parasites which is entitled "certificate of treatment against ectoparasites and endoparasites" for animals travelling with a PETS certificate, or will complete sections VI and VII of the pet passport. Make sure all the required information is completed correctly.

To locate a French veterinary surgeon, please use the French yellow pages at the following web address : http://www.pagesjaunes.fr
(click on Brit flag top right for english vers.)

This treatment has to be done every time your pet enters the UK. Please talk to your veterinary surgeon about this or contact Defra Pets Helpline on 0870 241 1710

You don't really need to keep him off the beach Julie, most of these ticks are present in the scrub/bush area preceding the sandy beaches, carry him through that by all means, but general access nowadays is mostly footpaths!
Regards M&D


----------



## 91698 (May 1, 2005)

I give my Basset a dose of VANTAGE every 6 months.
Very powerful stuff and can be administered withot her knowing it.
In Ireland i can purchase it at any vets surgery,but while in UK it MUST be administered by the veterinarian himself,and they charge for the service.

brez.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys an gals for the extra info, the furry things are too precious to take chances with!!!!!


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

*ticks*

Hi Guys, just joined and found this topic, I have had quite a disscusion with my vet over this problem, his view is northern France not a problem. Apparently its to do with temperature (ticks don't like the cold) so the South of Paris is the issue and then mainly in Summer. He sold me a spray has an extra treatment, however his advice was to avoid such areas in Summer, may not help but there you are. Further more he stated he would not take his dog full stop, But thats not an option for me where I go Charlie goes!


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Think we might be getting two diseases confused.But i am not a vet.

Babeosis is a tick borne disease similar to Lymes.So Frontline should be effective.Everybody who has dogs in motorhomes should treat them with Frontline on a regular basis.There are probably more ticks in Thetford Forest than......let alone foreign countries.

Leishmania is a disease very prevelent amongst dogs in hot countries and they can spread it to humans.The vector is the sand fly or perhaps the mosquito.Frontline is not effective against these carriers but insecticide might be.
I posted regarding leishmania about 6 weeks ago. I am still undecided whether to take Bite?Me? to visit a friend in Spain whose dog rescue compound is infected with the disease.Consequent to that posting Mr.D.A.Burleigh discovered some webb sites that explained the illness.

If you cannot find the posting in our archive GOOGLE both diseases if you intend to take a dog to South of France or Spain.


----------

